# Problem upgrading to kernel 2.6

## Zackqtip

When I try to upgrade from the 2.4.25 kernel to the 2.6 kernel, I have no problem with the 

```
emerge sys-kernel/development-sources
```

but when I try to do either of the following commands 

```
 make menuconfig

make && make modules_install 
```

 I receive the error

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

and I do not know what to do.  Any help would be appreciated.  

Thanks,

Zack

----------

## tuxwatcher

what directory were you in when you ran the make menuconfig.

----------

## Zackqtip

root

----------

## maxcow

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.whatever
```

----------

## tuxwatcher

You have to be in the kernel src directory.   Unless you use

```
genkernel all
```

to build your kernel.  In that case you need to make sure the symbolic link /usr/src/linux points to the right kernel version

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## Zackqtip

Thanks, I'll keep all of that in mind the next time I update the kernel.

----------

